# I think I've made a bad mistake



## Communitytank (22 Aug 2014)

I have used a total of 5 bags of JBL Manado bags of substrate. Please could u all let me know if I have made a bad mistake or not? Sorry it may seem to be a stupid question.

Also can you advise me on water changes etc as this seems to pick up so easy


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Aug 2014)

You can grow plants in Manado  without issue but the problem with it ,like you have mentioned ,is that it's super light.
Gravel vac'ing is a non starter but as long as your gentle with maintenance you should be fine.
If it bothers you then topping it with some unipac gravel would be an option.


----------



## Jaap (22 Aug 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> You can grow plants in Manado  without issue but the problem with it ,like you have mentioned ,is that it's super light.
> Gravel vac'ing is a non starter but as long as your gentle with maintenance you should be fine.
> If it bothers you then topping it with some unipac gravel would be an option.


What do you use in your tanks?


----------



## Communitytank (22 Aug 2014)

Thanks for your replies. I really thought that tomorrow I would have to clear it out and replace it with gravel.

Much appreciated for your replies


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Aug 2014)

Jaap said:


> What do you use in your tanks?


used a few different, current tank is unipac fiji with tropica bottom but i think its tough to beat ADA amazonia if you want a carpet.


----------



## Communitytank (22 Aug 2014)

Sorry to be a pain another question. Does anybody know how long the 
nutrients last for that they say it stores


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Aug 2014)

Don't think monado has much in it but does have good CEC ( cation exchange capacity) so as long as you fert you water the substrate will hold on to it for the plant roots to use.


----------



## tim (22 Aug 2014)

As long as your adding nutrients it will store them, manado doesn't contain any so you should dose a comprehensive fert containing macro and micro elements.


----------

